# Finally got the 9/0 spooled



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I finally spooled the 9/0 today....... time to get the baby wet. I think I have most of the stuff I need to hit the beach for some sharks, except for warmer weather. I have a kayak, but I'm not sure I want to haul it around to run bait. Its a freedom Hawk 14' stand-up fishing kayak. Anybody out there got a smaller, lighter weight kayak that wants to trade. Looking for something with a 275# weight limit as I am around 260. 10-11'

Got me a shoulder harness and waist belt last week, got plenty of leaders made up, need a little more bait ( no more room in freezer  )

I have every other weekend off. Anyone want to go 2 weeks from now?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Let me know when you want to go. I have a yak that's good for running bait. Post up a few Das before you go


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a little 11' OK in the kayak room for cheep


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i'd find a yak with a heavier weight limit. when you fill up with water(you will fill up with water!!) the yak is going to be over the weight limit and EXTREMELY unstable until the scupper holes have time to do their job and completely drain the yak.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i'd find a yak with a heavier weight limit. when you fill up with water(you will fill up with water!!) the yak is going to be over the weight limit and EXTREMELY unstable until the scupper holes have time to do their job and completely drain the yak.


Forevers right - if you're that size (my size too) get something with at least a 350 lb limit. If you're looking for shorter and lighter try a 2 or 3 man tandem yak - they're generally less expensive and pretty easy to haul around.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How much line did you get in the 9/0? Did you do the set up I told you about? 

Just got a new yak today and want to try it out. Hopefully warm weather comes our way soon.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Did the same as yours, 500yrds of 80# braid topped off with 80# mono


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just picked up my ocean master special.. Spooled and ready to go..Just need a day off lol..


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well let's plan something. I got a new yak I want to try out and have a few big AJ carcasses and snapper carcasses.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh yeah forgot to mention,Pompano Joe Got and installed my custom power handles on my 706's....Sweet....Ya'll let me know..


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Is friday or saturday better for everyone. As long as the weather warms back up that is. I work this weekend, besides it is still gonna be cold I believe. So lets shoot for the 7th or 8th.


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey everybody! New the the forum but have been reading a bunch. I'm from Atl and escaped that hell hole yesterday. Me and a friend brought down a yak and intend on doing some sharkin our entire trip. I have a condo on ft Pickens Rd across from the gazebos/picnic area. We are gonna start in the bay and or start directly in front of the gezabos since swimmers won't be a problem roght now. Hope to see y'all soon!


----------

